# Enduro Rennen 2016, wer fährt wo?



## the_Shot (6. Januar 2016)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, wer aus dem OWL Bereich tritt wo an? Ich bin in die E1 Serie eingeschrieben und bereits für das erste Rennen der Serie am 28. und 29.5. in Wipperfürth gemeldet. Habe eigentlich vor die gesamte Serie zu fahren, ob's klappt? Zusätzlich  bin ich zur TT in St. Andreasberg/Braunlage 18. und 19.6. gemeldet. Mehr werde ich wohl renntechnisch nicht hin bekommen, war schon genug Stress mit meinen Damen 

Freue mich auf bekannte und neue Gesichter hier aus dem OWL Bereich und auf eine Menge Spaß

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## freetourer (6. Januar 2016)

Moin.

- TT Latsch
- ev. TT Harz
- ev.  TT Breitenbrunn
- TT Flims/Laax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Januar 2016)

Hi @the_Shot  u.a.

E1 Serie:
- Wipperfürth
- Dünsberg
- Bad Endbach
Eventuell auch Ochsenkopf.

Meine berüchtigten Kollegen aus PoW sind auch dabei. Wird sicher wieder spaßig. Dass du gleich neben uns parkst, bzw. schläfst, ist ja wohl Pflicht! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (8. Januar 2016)

Kiwi, das Angebot nehme ich natürlich gerne an und ich bin mir verdammt sicher dass es spaßig wird! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ock (8. Januar 2016)

Moin Leute,

bin aus Oelde bzw. pendel am Wochenende oft nach Hannover. Werde auch an dem einen oder anderen Rennen teilnehmen:

E1 Serie:
- Wipperfürth
- Dünsberg
- Bad Endbach

TT: Harz

Also falls eine Fahrgemeinschaft gemacht werden soll, würde ich mich anschließen. Gerne auch mal so zum fahren.


----------



## kris. (10. Januar 2016)

Bin dabei beim OWL Trefen in Wipperfürth am 28./29.Mai


----------



## fr3shi (13. Januar 2016)

Ich bin noch am überlegen als Gaststarter bei der Enduro One an den Start zu gehen in:
- Wipperfürth
- Dünsberg
 - Bad Endbach

Mal schauen ob es was wird ;-)
Grüße aus Paderborn


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Januar 2016)

Hmm wäre ich mal früher auf den Trichter gekommen... Es gibt noch Plätze für Ebike Starter. Vielleicht sollte ich umsteigen: 29" und EMotor - das klingt schon sehr  verlockend. 


Wie übernachtet ihr bei solchen Events?  Camping, Auto, Pension?


----------



## the_Shot (30. Januar 2016)

Ich werde im Auto schlafen, hatte sie beim letzen Mal bewährt. Die sanitären Einrichtungen vor Ort sind in der Regel sauber und gut ausgestattet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Kiwi- (31. Januar 2016)

Moinsen Ron.
Entweder Auto oder Zelt. 
Habe schon beides ausprobiert... für mich war es im Auto (Kombi) angenehmer und erholsamer.
Ich mache es dieses Jahr davon abhängig, ob ich bis zu den Rennen wieder ein passendes Auto habe.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Schaschmi (18. Februar 2016)

Bin auch die komplette Serie dabei. Wollte mal fragen ob jemand die Strecke in Wipperfürth kennt? Ich komme aus Rade und würde gerne die Streke mal als Tour abfahren.

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (24. März 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich fahre diese Saison auch mein erstes Renne: TT in Latsch

Aber als Ex-Bielefelder, wohne seit 1,5 Jahren im Exil in Bayern. ;-) Den ein oder anderen hier kenne ich ja noch von diversen Teuto Touren oder dem legendären Hasenkanzel Event. 

Da ich Ende des Jahres wieder Probleme mit der Bandscheibe hatte habe ich mit Radtraining noch gar nicht richtig angefangen. Die letzten Wochen bin ich viel Skitouren gegangen (wobei viel relativ ist; wegen der schlechten Schneeverhältnisse waren es bisher 6 Touren).
Meine Frage daher: Wie bereitet ihr euch gezielt für Enduro Rennen vor? Bzw. macht ihr das überhaupt?

Mein Plan ist es jetzt wo der Schnee hier unten langsam wegtaut einfach wieder viel biken zu gehen und 1x die Woche eine Intervall Einheit zu machen.
Fitnesstraining (Core) mache ich eh bzw. muss ich eh machen, wegen meines Rückens.
Zudem gehts die kommenden 10 Wochen bis zur TT  für lange Wochenenden an den Gardasee und nach Slowenien sowie 1 bis 2 Tagestrips nach Bozen. Da will ich dann ein bisschen an der Fahrtechnik feilen.

Passt das in der Theorie?


----------



## the_Shot (27. März 2016)

Ahoi, in der Theorie sollte das reichen um die Trails zu überstehen . 1x die Woche Intervalle zu trainieren bringt wohl nix. Da sollten schon vier Einheiten die Woche ran. Nutz die Zeit lieber um so zu biken. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist eine saubere Technik wichtiger als ein Konditionsmonster zu sein, ist ja kein CC Event oder 24St. Rennen. 

Ich mache ein bisschen Cardio und versuche möglichst viel zu radeln. Muckibude ist auch noch etwas vertreten, aber nur sporadisch.

Mein Ratschlag für Dich, sieh's nicht zu verkniffen und hab Spaß. Dann klappt das schon ✌

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OWL_Biker (27. März 2016)

Sowieso nicht, wir treten als Team an und das nur aus Spaß.
Denke Trail Trophy ist auch mehr Spaß Event als Rennen. 

Leider schaffe ichs nur 2x die Woche aufs Rad, daher die Idee auf der Rolle Abends noch Intervalleinheiten zu machen. Aber wenn 1x schon zu wenig ist muss ich mal schauen wie ichs mache.


----------



## Ock (17. Mai 2016)

Moin Leute, wer zeltet den jetzt alles dort. Und wann reist ihr an. Werde wohl auch zelten bzw. im Auto pennen. Vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammen tun, da ich allein anreise.

Falls noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, ich hätte noch Platz für jemanden mit Rad.


----------



## jan1984 (16. Juni 2016)

Habe kurzfristig auch noch einen Platz für das Wochenende im Harz ergattert


----------



## Ock (16. Juni 2016)

TrailTrophy, bin auch am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

